# Black Pipe



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Is there any reason you can't use black pvc for aquariums? Would like to build a little network under the rockscape and was wondering if it is suitable for aquarium use. Seems like if it was we would hear more about it, but all I ever hear is about white pvc painted.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it is more a matter of cost and availability. The white PVC is the cheapest, found in nearly any construction related business and commonly used for sprinkler systems. The only black PVC that I normally see for sale is much larger diameter than you would use in a normal consumer sized fish tank, generally for sewer lines..


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I think the smallest that my home depot has is about and inch and a half. They also sell short sections. A coupla' feet is all I would need. Then I will cover with assorted river rocks mostly of the black variety. I have painted the background black, and have a black and white substrate. Sounds really cool to me.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

You can just paint it black. I think people use a certain Krylon spray paint. I painted mine, but don't remember the paint I used. It was whatever everybody recommended, again, Krylon I think. It has held up well over the years, I had major algae for a while so that took some off, but it should stay nice and black if there is little or no algae on it.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

So far I am hearing there is nothing hazardous in the black PVC. Is that correct?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Never used it, can't vouch for it. Only the paint.


----------



## Cyclesafety (Feb 8, 2010)

I used black spray paint that was supposedly specially for plastic. Peeled off in a couple of months.

The black stuff might not be PVC. It might be ABS. In either event it won't hurt your fish.

Just so you know, there's also grey electrical conduit that can be used.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I use the gray. Family member is electrician. There is also clear...very pricey though.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

White PVC is schedule 40, grey PVC is schedule 80. Clear PVC is, as *DJRansome* said, extremely expensive. I bought a one-foot 2" piece for an inline CO2 diffuser, it was like $30.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

newcichlidiot said:


> So far I am hearing there is nothing hazardous in the black PVC. Is that correct?


That is correct. It is the same material as white PVC, just color coded for sewer lines, while white is supposed to be used for potable water. If you can get black PVC in the size you want, there is nothing wrong with using it in a tank.

For unusual PVC parts - clear, black, flexible, and so on, try http://www.savko.com/ :thumb:


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input. When you put all these .02 together you get like a quarter. And thats way more than I started with. Thanks again.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

ABS pipe which is black and cheap has been used for many years by many with no ill effects. Around here the PVC for sewers is turquoise or white.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

So I got the black pipe. A 2'' 180 degree bend. A 2'' 4" long and 2, one and a half inch diameter by 6" length. Problem arose when the foamcore pipe started floating. I just covered with some black and other colored river rock and it is staying anchored nicely. My Red Zebras have taken to the new surroundings nicely and are enjoying their under rock caverns. Can hardly see most of the pipes. Quite pleased with the outcome. I have pipe leftover for the next project. Was able to purchase 2 foot sections of both the 1 1/2" and 2" and the fittings are all sold separately.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh for some reason I thought you were going to build undergravel jets. How will you clean your tunnels and what if a sick/dead fish goes in there?


----------



## toubabokoomi (Jan 26, 2011)

Wouldnt use the black gas pipe its corrodes big time with water and youll have alot of black flakes in your tank plus there loaded with oil from the factory


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

I know if I lose a fish and will have to search it out. No different if one goes behind/under rocks to die. I will use a turkey baster to blow out the tunnels. Same with rocks how do you clean? And where was this guy with this info about black pipe earlier. Now what. Wait it's not black gas pipe this is pvc. Made for water, I think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use a turkey baster, but the length I am blowing out is about 1/2" so probably a different scenario than U-shaped tunnels. Good luck with it!

I bet the haps that like to spawn in a cave under a rock would LOVE them.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

They do seem quite happy, well as happy as a fish can be I guess.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Bringing up an old thread, but you can use a small powerhead with some tubing attatched to blow out the tubes. A small maxijet with some vinyl tubing is great for blowing out your rocks. I just start far away and move closer and closer until I start to disturb the substrate.


----------



## yuanyelss (Jan 20, 2011)

I think people use a certain Krylon spray paint. I painted mine, but don't remember the paint I used. It was whatever everybody recommended, again, Krylon I think.


----------

